# Ridley Help



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking into buying one.Getting mixed reviews on which one to get.I dont like the one piece seatpost thing so that leaves me between the Excalibur or Democles.I prefer a stiffer less flexy frame and one review will say the Ex is stiffer and the next will say the Dem is stiffer, my weight is 190 and 5'11" with pretty strong legs,dont want a noodle.Also sizing help would be appreciated.Ride a Merckx with a 57 top tube now,traditional frame. Want some real world opinions,Thanks


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Neither frame is a noodle and both are stiff in real world terms. The excalibur is a bit lighter and favoured by Cadel and co before the Helium came about - Sprinters such a Robbie prefered the Damo so base your decision on type of cycling you do if you do lots of climbing then go for Excalibur and if you go for str8 line speed and sprinting then go for Damo there is only 150g between them anyway. Which merckx do you have?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Geometry for both frames is the same as is the case for all sloping tube frames in Ridley range so size M which is a 56.5 should be the right one for you.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

I have the Merckx Team SC. The bike is great but maybe time for something new,like to stick with a Belgium bike. Weight is not an issue,dont care about an extra few grams,rather have a slightly heavier frame that transfers power well and can handle the test of time.Your probably right when you say both would meet my expectations for stiffness and not be "noodles",but wanted to get opinions from guys who have ridden them, instead of a bike shop trying to sell one or the other because they need to clear the floor.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I have the Damocles, size large (I am 6'0" tall). Very stiff frame, no letdowns to speak of, really nice and fast in sprints.


----------



## nucknfuts (Aug 9, 2007)

*One of the Coolest things about the Damocles*

One of the coolest things about the Damocles is the holes in the lower head tube to run your shift cables through that help protect the frames paint. I hate nothing more than getting a beautiful new frame and having a bunch of paint/clear coat scratches on the head tube, or B) putting a bunch of clear tape on the head tube to protect it from scratches that will eventually pick up dirt and look like crap. It's a really small detail, but a nice one. If I were picking, honestly, that small detail would be one deciding factor. Check out some pics of the frame, if you can't see it in person, and you will see what I am talking about.As far as the frames' rides, I've ridden both and liked them both. I did like the Damocles paint and tube shape better. Similar geometry and performance, although, I'm no huge sprinter so i can't comment on flex. But hey, if it works for McEwen, and you can flex it...You need to be riding on a sponsors bike and getting paid for it. Either way, you can't go wrong.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Prunepit - how about a detailed review of your Team SC, I hear they are a pretty nice ride.

If weight is not a concern then go for Damo, its a really nice ride and I think has a faster straight line speed - many have compared it to a 585 and some even prefer it to a 585 which is one of the great all rounders so I am sure you'd be happy with it. Of course at 1250 its not heavy just heavier than Excalibur which is 1100g and about the same as your current frame.


----------



## Chay N. Whip (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is my two cents albiet a newly minted two cents.

I have had my Ex for a month and love it. I came from a very stout aluminum frame and jumped at the Competitive Cyclist Excalibur package deal. The frame is stiff, but not harsh like the aluminum. I am about your same size (height and weight) and have a medium fits great.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advise guys,agree with you nucks that the Damo paint is nice and that cable run though the head tube is a nice detail.Im definetly not a world class sprinter,just an aging fat ass with a little bit of strength left and still like a stiffer frame,but looking forward to the vibration dampening of qualities carbon for my old bones .Leaning toward the Damo because of the things you mention,paint,tube shape and little details,Also like the straight fork look. Toon-the TeamSC is a real nice ride,not a good crit frame but can do the job.Geometry of it lends for a nice road race frame or century bike.I came off of a Klien Quantum and Cannondale before so its ride is real nice compared to that.Havent ridin carbon yet so I dont know how it is different but the Scandium is a little softer than aluminum.For crits I still ride the Cannondale, if gets trashed I wont care so much.Use the Merckx as my long ride,pretty bike and it does that well.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

toonraid said:


> Geometry for both frames is the same as is the case for all sloping tube frames in Ridley range so size M which is a 56.5 should be the right one for you.


i'm riding a orbea orca 54 cm, with a 55cm top tube. would a ridley medium (56.5 tt) be too big? they're sold out of smalls.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Depends on how you have your current bike set up - I think the 54 Orca has a HT length of 152 where as the Ridleys have a length of 145 & 175 for size S & M respectively 
basically it means that on a size M you will add 22mm of stack height which is ok if you have 30mm of spacers under your stem but not ok of you only have 15 mm as your bar will sit higher. Of course the other consideration is the overall horizontal size on the M size Ridley. You have to see if it is possible to compensate the added 15 mm in TT length through shortening the stem and/or saddle position. e.g. if you are using a 130 or 120 stem then it would be ok to go with a smaller stem (i don't like to use less than 100mm).


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

toonraid said:


> Depends on how you have your current bike set up - I think the 54 Orca has a HT length of 152 where as the Ridleys have a length of 145 & 175 for size S & M respectively


i just wrote CC. has anyone heard if the july 1st shipping date was still valid?


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

rsosborn said:


> i just wrote CC. has anyone heard if the july 1st shipping date was still valid?


I called CC earlier this afternoon (PST). I was told the freight was being unloaded as we spoke and the person estimated shipping via UPS would occur either tomorrow or Monday 7/7. 
Once I receive a tracking number from UPS, think a PTO day will be calendared!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

i've been waiting too. yesterday their online order status still said expected to ship 7/1, at about 11pm eastern, i checked one last time and it said 7/7. this morning it had changed to 7/3. now (just came from their site) it is 7/1 again. :mad2: 

i emailed them yesterday morning and they still have not replied. planning to call them after work today, will update then if i hear anything. 

i placed my order june 14, what about you?


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

mrossing said:


> i emailed them yesterday morning and they still have not replied. planning to call them after work today, will update then if i hear anything.
> 
> i placed my order june 14, what about you?


ouch. i placed my order on the 27th.

both a phone call and an email yesterday from them said they should ship today 
or monday.


----------



## thefuzz (Sep 8, 2007)

Ditto, I heard Monday and I ordered on the 22nd. They were shipping acording to who ordered first.


----------



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

mrossing said:


> i've been waiting too. yesterday their online order status still said expected to ship 7/1, at about 11pm eastern, i checked one last time and it said 7/7. this morning it had changed to 7/3. now (just came from their site) it is 7/1 again. :mad2:
> 
> i emailed them yesterday morning and they still have not replied. planning to call them after work today, will update then if i hear anything.



this is really getting amusing-- a couple hours after my previous post, their website change back to an expected ship date of 7/3, then an email from them said "in the next few days at the latest" and this evening, expected ship date of 7/1 again.

i guess we'll see when they actually send shipping confirmation emails (which i unfortunately have not received yet). truly i don't really care about having to wait a little to get a great bike at such an awesome deal, the thing that does kind of bug me is that their ads have said "all sizes in stock" for at least the last week to ten days, when they really didn't have them in stock until yesterday.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Just be patient. I was, and one month after placing my order, I came home to see that good ’ol UPS left a $2,600.00 bicycle on my front porch while I was away at work.


----------



## VXRrider (Dec 11, 2007)

Prunepit, bit of a delay from your original question re Ridleys but thought my experience might be helpful. I've ridden a L Specialized S-Works SL for the past couple of seasons (56.5 TT) and am 1.83m and weigh 71kg, really liked the frame. Also have a Time VXR.

I recently had the opportunity to purchase a 07 model Ridley Helium in M (at half RRP!), again this has a 56.5 TT, but its headtube is approx 2cm longer than the Specialized. I was a bit anxious about the ISP, but having ridden this for a couple of weeks I would recommend this. The ride of the Helium is incredible - stiff and responsive, yet much more comfortable than the Specialized. I thought the ISP might have meant a less forgiving ride, but it has actually been the opposite - the ride quality is fantastic. :thumbsup: 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a Damo and a Noah, my wife has an Excal. The Ridleys run larger for their designated sizes..I ride a Medium Ridley. Being 6', I am right at the top of the medium size with the 56.5tt..I like a 57-57.5, but their size Large has a 58, I think I recall..So I went Medium. 

I am real happy with both the Noah and the Damo. The Noah is very good in sprints..Outstanding, in fact. One feature I had my doubts about was the ISP..but I like it fine. Interesting is that the seat mast is triangular (and symetrical) in shape and you can reverse the seat head, thereby moving your saddle into a TT position, quite far forward..I've done a TT with my Noah's seat head reversed like that and with some real TT bars. It is almost as good as a dedicated TT frame.. The headtube is a little too tall to be a real TT frame, but if you only want one frame and yet you may do an occaisional TT or triathlon, that is a convenient and workable alternative..

The Damocles is a little more comfortable and easier on your butt on long long rides or on bumpy roads, but it still is quite stiff. 

I had a Scott CR1..which rode a lot like the Excaliber my S.O. rides, but not nearly so smooth. Scott, BMC, etc.,the big tube frames all sound hollow and ride a bit rattley. The Excalliber has a hint of that feeling but just a hint..

The Damo feels more like my old Time VXR or a stiffer 585 Look..I ride the Damo (less expensive) for crits and the Noah in RRs, especially ones with sprint finishes expected If I again try the Everest Challenge, it will be the Damocles (for two days climbing all day ).....If I am going on a shorter mountain hammer fest...either one is good..I bet the Excaliber might climb a little better than either of it's more expensive brothers, but I can't get it away from my S.O. to try it..

All three are very good descenders, though the seatmast of the Noah can really give you a big hit at ~50mph with an unexpected bump, where the Damocles (I use a Ritchey WCS set-back carbon post) soaks up the rough stuff without any drama. Hands-off the bars at 45+mph happens with no hint of headshake...

Excellent bikes, the Ridleys. That CC deal is very good..
Don Hanson


----------



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

Called competitive cyclist today (7/7). they are "building them as fast as they can in the order in which they were ordered." they couldn't give me any idea as to where i was in that line. 

Apparently the promo was so successful the first time 'round that they ordered every '07 excalibur that ridley had. unfortunately they did not get them in until last tues or wednesday, hence the delay in shipping.


----------



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

hooray! my excalibur shipped yesterday. scheduled for delivery 7/15
:thumbsup:


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

mrossing said:


> hooray! my excalibur shipped yesterday. scheduled for delivery 7/15
> :thumbsup:


i got mine yesterday. you're going to be happy with it. 
it's worth the wait.

the packing/shipping was top notch. assembly was 
easy (given the added excitement). the bike is a great deal.

i could see many of the wheelsets, seats and cockpits
ending up on ebay. they are fine. when compared to the rival 
group and frameset, i can see wanting more "bike".
it might just be wheels and cockpit for me.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

mrossing said:


> hooray! my excalibur shipped yesterday. scheduled for delivery 7/15
> :thumbsup:


here's mine, btw. i had the fork cut down already.


----------



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

rsosborn said:


> i got mine yesterday. you're going to be happy with it.
> it's worth the wait.
> 
> the packing/shipping was top notch. assembly was
> ...



well, so much for them shipping according to who ordered first! the fuzz (according to a post in a different thread) aldready received his too.  

oh well, i'll have it soon....


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

mrossing said:


> well, so much for them shipping according to who ordered first! the fuzz (according to a post in a different thread) aldready received his too.
> 
> oh well, i'll have it soon....


did you order a large or extra small? i would be aware of the builds they're using as well. the sales pictures showed an all ritchey cockpit. mine is all FSA.

it is "competitive cyclist". you won't get sub-par stuff. since you're waiting, i think you might 
get different or even upgraded stuff. there were the guys who got substituted reynolds wheels, and 2008 frames...


----------



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

the ritchey cockpit was part of hte kit they sold it with the first time around. this time they got a deal on FSA. either way works for me. i doubt i'll get different wheels, the shipping confirmation email says fulcrum 7's and i emailed them yesterday morning asking them to include a couple extra things which they got in the box and on the shipping confirmation email, so i expect it is accurate. i'll probably eventually upgrade the wheels anyway.

I ordered a size medium in the black/silver.


----------



## thefuzz (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I also broke down and requested 2day shipping..


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

mrossing said:


> well, so much for them shipping according to who ordered first! the fuzz (according to a post in a different thread) aldready received his too.


after having about ten hours on the bike, here's my reviews. 
i notice the top tube is not so much longer, as the steering tube.

i managed to get the same handlebar/seat distance as i did with 
my orbea. the difference is i'm up about 5cm higher off the ground 
doing it.

it's a fast bike. once i dialed the handlebars, stem and seat in everything
came together. it will feel like the bottom bracket is lower (reach for the pedals)
or or you're just higher off of the ground.

the difference on the top tube between this and most top tubes is like 1.5 cm?
that's barely anything. it's something if you're on the edge of a size, but not 
huge.


----------



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

hey didn't your mother teach you its not nice to tease! ha ha, just kidding, only one more day of waiting (as long as ups is on time). glad to hear you are enjoying yours.


----------



## Chay N. Whip (Oct 13, 2007)

I got mine 2 months ago, probably have 600 miles on it.

I think mine was from the original build as I got the full Ritchey cockpit.

Upgraded the seatpost to a Ritchey carbon wcs that I got a smoking deal on from ebay. It actually makes a bit of difference.

Even with the fulcrum 7's it corners like its on rails, very stable. 

You will really like it.........when you get it that is.


----------



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

went to the dentist this morning and when i got home there was a lovely box covered in competitive cyclist tape on my front porch :thumbsup: just finished putting it together and i have to say, the pictures i have seen online don't come close to doing this bike justice. i can't wait to ride it, unfortunately i have too!! got to sit around and wait for the cable co to bring a replacement HD box because the one they brought last week doesn't work properly. i figured i would be waiting at home for my bike to come, why not have the cable co come at the same time? i guess ups was faster.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I’ve since hung my Fulcrum 7s up in the garage and am much happier with the lighter weight Ksyrium SL wheels. Sure, the ride is softer on the Fulcrums, but the handling seems more positive and predictable on the Ksyriums, and the acceleration is a bout 2/32nds of a butthair quicker in my opinion. In the big picture, however, the stiffness of the bottom bracket area of the frame (on the Damocles, cannot speak for the Excalibur) really has me sold on the deal.


----------



## Bankerkys (Jun 14, 2008)

My Ridley Excalibur came today. Other than a small nick on the seatpost, the packaging kept the bike pristine. Fantastic bike. It took over a month to arrive, however (I ordered it on June 15).

For those interested in sizing, I am 5'7" and went with the XS. I am happy with the fit. I cannot wait to ride it tomorrow.


----------



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

i'm 5'11" and the medium fits great. my only problems are getting used to the noise from the rear hub, which is taking less time than i expected, and a small bit of exposed spoke hole which caused a flat 20miles into my first ride. CC handling it great, i expect to have new rimstrips and a new tube on monday. took the pic below right after i finished assembly. picutres don't do these bikes justice, or i would have tried to get a better one before posting


----------

